# Screen Rooms?



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

We have a 23RS and looking to add a Screen Room to our awning, but wanted to get a few answers first.

Does anyone here have this setup? What do you think of it, is it hard to setup? Where did you get it and how much?

Anyone have photos?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We have a 21RS. The 21Rs has 14' awnings. Not sure of the 23rs, but it should be similar.

We bought a Patty-O'-Room three years ago and we love it. Easy to put up (except in the rain), easy to store.










We bought it on sale at Camping World. Paid about $400 and change. We installed it ourselves (see photo above).

It about doubles our living area while camping. In fact, my DW







and I spend more time under the awning than in the camper when we camp.

Dan


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> We have a 23RS and looking to add a Screen Room to our awning, but wanted to get a few answers first.
> 
> Does anyone here have this setup? What do you think of it, is it hard to setup? Where did you get it and how much?
> 
> Anyone have photos?


We had a screen room on our old 21 ft trailer and it made the biggest difference with regards to room. It was nice to be able to leave gear out and not worry about rain. It was also good for helping the awning deal with wind since it wieghed a few pounds.

The down side is that it is rather bulky for storage in the trailer.

We decided not to get one for our 31 KFW but have purchased the screen door for the Roo portion / door / ramp.

I think it is well worth it for the smaller trailers

Wes


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> We have a 23RS and looking to add a Screen Room to our awning, but wanted to get a few answers first.
> 
> Does anyone here have this setup? What do you think of it, is it hard to setup? Where did you get it and how much?
> 
> Anyone have photos?


We had a screen room on our old 21 ft trailer and it made the biggest difference with regards to room. It was nice to be able to leave gear out and not worry about rain. It was also good for helping the awning deal with wind since it wieghed a few pounds.

The down side is that it is rather bulky for storage in the trailer.

We decided not to get one for our 31 KFW but have purchased the screen door for the Roo portion / door / ramp.

I think it is well worth it for the smaller trailers

Wes
[/quote]


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a brand-new 300BH and we bought the screen room to go with it - a PattyO Room. Our price form the dealer was $800 installed. We've only had it out once so far, but my first impressions of it are very, very good. It took me about 20 minutes to set up first time out , and that'll be shorter next time - but it would be a pain in the wind and rain. Take down was about 10 minutes, but then I broughtit home, and washed it off & dried it, which took a little time.

It was really nice having a "private front porch" on the Outback, especially when enjoying coffee in my boxers first thing in the morning. I was wondering if we'd use it (DW had insisted we get it) and now I think it was $ well spent. We also had a storm come thru~ it did make the awning more stable. I have since looked at exactly how I could take it up quickly in a storm - see here for the discussion: [topic="0"]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26290[/topic]


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> We have a 23RS and looking to add a Screen Room to our awning, but wanted to get a few answers first.
> 
> Does anyone here have this setup? What do you think of it, is it hard to setup? Where did you get it and how much?
> 
> Anyone have photos?


We had a screen room on our old 21 ft trailer and it made the biggest difference with regards to room. It was nice to be able to leave gear out and not worry about rain. It was also good for helping the awning deal with wind since it wieghed a few pounds.

The down side is that it is rather bulky for storage in the trailer.

We decided not to get one for our 31 KFW but have purchased the screen door for the Roo portion / door / ramp.

I think it is well worth it for the smaller trailers

Wes
[/quote]

Where did you purchase the screen door for the Roo? I also have a 31 KFW and have talked of a screen for the roo part of the RV but was uncertain of how it would hold up and if it would seal well enough to prevent an infestation of bugs.....

We are considering also a Patty o room or one similiar but again, not sure how well they seal along the sides of the RV. I'm not about drilling into the sides to attach mounting hardware.

Any info and pics you have would certainly be appreciated.

Thanks
Wayne


----------

